# FOXY Picture!



## PATMAN (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't turned on my outdoor trail camera for awhile, so I decided to put out some old spaghetti in front of it and see what would eat it.

It caught this gray fox chowing down, he seemed interested only in the 
meatballs and passed on the pasta!


----------



## Isa (Mar 27, 2009)

Very cute pic Patrick 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jorrow (Mar 30, 2009)

He is pretty large for a grey.... very nice patrick


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh how I wish I could do that! Is the camera and set-up costly? How does one go about looking into buying something like that? 

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great pic! Yvonne, my husband got his at a hunting supply and maybe one through Cabela's. They vary in price, use a battery and a picture card that you use in digital cameras. We get some pretty neat pics also. Have not seen a fox yet though.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you can get them for around 100 bucks now


----------



## jorrow (Mar 31, 2009)

You can, but just like any other digital cam. the more u invest in the buy, the more enjoyable the pictures will be. They actually have ones now with a built in flash it runs the animal off when it flashes but gives you some real nice color photos.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pic Patrick. That Grey Fox was surely watching his figure to leave the pasta .


----------

